# burning apps don't recognize my dvd burner.

## Shimoda

i'm trying to burn an iso to cd-r but.. cdrecord is the only app that recognise my dvd-ram...

why k3b and brasero can't??

thank you :-)

```
dmesg | grep sr

[    3.985096] sr0: scsi3-mmc drive: 24x/24x writer dvd-ram cd/rw xa/form2 cdda caddy

[    3.985309] sr 1:0:0:0: Attached scsi CD-ROM sr0

[    4.438685] sr 1:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg1 type 5
```

```
cdrecord -scanbus

Cdrecord-ProDVD-ProBD-Clone 3.00 (i686-pc-linux-gnu) Copyright (C) 1995-2010 JÃ¶rg Schilling

Linux sg driver version: 3.5.34

Using libscg version 'schily-0.9'.

scsibus0:

   0,0,0     0) 'ATA     ' 'HTS541010G9SA00 ' 'MBZO' Disk

   0,1,0     1) *

   0,2,0     2) *

   0,3,0     3) *

   0,4,0     4) *

   0,5,0     5) *

   0,6,0     6) *

   0,7,0     7) *

scsibus1:

   1,0,0   100) 'MATSHITA' 'DVD-RAM UJ-846S ' 'F100' Removable CD-ROM

   1,1,0   101) *

   1,2,0   102) *

   1,3,0   103) *

   1,4,0   104) *

   1,5,0   105) *

   1,6,0   106) *

   1,7,0   107) *

scsibus3:

   3,0,0   300) 'Generic ' '2.0 Reader    -0' '1.00' Removable Disk

   3,1,0   301) *

   3,2,0   302) *

   3,3,0   303) *

   3,4,0   304) *

   3,5,0   305) *

   3,6,0   306) *

   3,7,0   307) *

```

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Shimoda,

Are you in the cdrom group ?

----------

## Shimoda

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> Are you in the cdrom group ?

 

Yes, i am :-)

----------

